# Maybe it's just me, my computer or both, but...



## jp61 (Feb 13, 2018)

In preferences I have unchecked boxes regarding receiving e-mail with post updates, likes, etc., yet my phone keeps blowing up with e-mails.

Online status option don't seem to be working either.

I posted a few pics in one thread, they all loaded and showed but later I noticed they all vanished.


----------



## jp61 (Feb 14, 2018)

I did a pic test and everything seemed to work fine, I can see them in the thread but couple of members replied that they can not see them.


I checked this thread little while ago and the pics I posted are showing again somehow. Wondering if anyone else can see them besides me.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/hobbies-other-than-smoking-cooking.272744/


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 14, 2018)

@bmudd14474 

 TulsaJeff


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 14, 2018)

I can't see them either.  Maybe Brian or Jeff can help. I am bad at the tech stuff.


----------



## jp61 (Feb 14, 2018)

c farmer said:


> @bmudd14474
> 
> TulsaJeff



Thanks
Not a rush, just wondering what's going on. 
If I don't hear from them next couple days I'll get in touch.


----------



## jp61 (Feb 14, 2018)

Have the picture issue sorted out.

The other two still no go


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 16, 2018)

Regarding the email notifications, turning off email notifications only tells the system what to do about threads you view and watch going forward. Your previously watched threads will continue to send you email notifications based on the settings that were in place when they were added to the "Watched" list.

Try this link to disable the notifications for all of your previous watched threads: Disable email notification

The images in question look like they are being served by amazon.com.. can you tell me your process for uploading the images?

I generally recommend using the red button at the bottom left of your post that says "Upload a File" and then navigating to the images that are on your computer to upload them.


----------



## jp61 (Feb 16, 2018)

Thank you Jeff!

Should I be able to see my name in Members Online Now if I have the option unchecked? I'm thinking no but it's there.



TulsaJeff said:


> Regarding the email notifications, turning off email notifications only tells the system what to do about threads you view and watch going forward. Your previously watched threads will continue to send you email notifications based on the settings that were in place when they were added to the "Watched" list. Got it.
> 
> Try this link to disable the notifications for all of your previous watched threads: Disable email notification
> 
> ...


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 17, 2018)

jp61 said:


> Thank you Jeff!
> 
> Should I be able to see my name in Members Online Now if I have the option unchecked? I'm thinking no but it's there.


That’s a great question but I don’t know the answer. Let me see if I can find the answer to that.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 17, 2018)

Ok, I found it..

Looks like that feature only shows your online status to yourself and staff when it is unchecked.


----------



## jp61 (Feb 21, 2018)

Thanks Jeff!


----------

